# Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz



## -~-Manu-~- (17. Mai 2009)

*Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

wie schon oben geschrieben suche ich ein guten Kühler der gut kühlt und auch silent ist. Der Preis sollte so bei ~20eu sein ( bin schüler und habe nicht so viel geld zur verfügung ) . ich dachte so an : 
1. Cooler Master Hyper Tx 3 - Intel / AMD
2. Xigmatek HDT-S963 Headpipe Cooler 92mm 
sie liegen beide bei ~15eu . Da ist nur meine frage sind die auch Silent und Kühlen gut meine cpu (AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz) ?

Gruß


----------



## PrimeCool3r (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

Ich würde dir von den Kühlern abraten. _*"Wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal"*_ Spar lieber noch nen bisschen. Für ~28€ bekommste nen Scythe Kama Cross. Der is leise und hat eine gut Kühlleistung. 

MfG


----------



## Elzoco (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

siehste manu hab dir doch gesagt gib mehr geld aus.^^

du wolltest dir doch später noch nen neuen Prozessor hohlen? dann nimm am besten jetzt nen

Xigmatech 1284
Thermalright IFX14 /120
Scythe Mugen 2
oder nen Alpenföhn Großclockner


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

kla aber das geht noch lange hin ^^


----------



## PrimeCool3r (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

is besser so.. ich hab auch schon 2 15€ kühler durchgearbeitet. Hätt ich mir von Anfang an nen ordentlichen gekauft hätt ich mir ne menge ärger gespart.

PS: Hast du nen Nebenjob oder so?

MfG


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

nein ich bin nur schüler . bekomme nur geld von meinen ellis und zum geb. usw ! und ich habe hal tbei mit zu hause nur nt. cpu, graka , ram , festplatte , board , laufwerke etc. mir fehlt nur noch ein CPU KÜHLER ! und da ich kein geld habe um mir was teures zu kaufen , wären es ja nur die beiden .

@ primeCooler welche probleme ?


----------



## Elzoco (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

warscheinlich Temperatur probleme.


----------



## affenhirn (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

Also ich werd mir demnächst denWillkommen bei K&M Elektronik AG - Computer und Elektronik Groß- und Einzelhandel holen. kostet ~13€ und soll gut sein.


----------



## Elzoco (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*



affenhirn schrieb:


> und soll gut sein.


Alternate

ööhmm naja...


----------



## affenhirn (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

Für des Geld ist er halt gut


----------



## Elzoco (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*



affenhirn schrieb:


> Für des Geld ist er halt gut


stimmt


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

da kann ich mir aber auch den cooler master kaufn der ist billiger und und hat bessere bewertungen ...


----------



## affenhirn (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

der coolermaster ist vlt. bei alternate billiger abe sonst ist es eher anders rum.
Der coolermaster soll sehr laut sein.
Außerdem hat der einen 3 Pin Anschluss und der OCZ einen PWM anschluss.


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

und was ist mit den xima ... bin der meinung 25db ist eig laut ...


----------



## Elzoco (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

du kannst den Lüfter natürlich über nen Drehpoti/Widerstand runterregeln.
nur ob das dann noch reicht


----------



## affenhirn (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

Hier sind  tests zu den kühlern:

Technic3D Review: Kühlungen: OCZ Vanquisher CPU-Kühler - Seite 1: Einleitung

Test: Xigmatek HDT-S963 - 31.05.2007 - ComputerBase


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

der ist da aber schlecht oder nicht ?


----------



## Elzoco (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

am besten wir machens so:
wenn du zu christian fährst um deinen ram zu hohlen , nimmste den Kühlkörper von meinen 939 System mit und schnallst zu hause bei dir nen 120er drauf.
Dafür musste mir verprechen nen gescheiten Kühler zu kaufen- später mal.


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

aber da nehem ich den zum ausleihen wie immer bei der nächsten lan fün döner ? ^^


----------



## Elzoco (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

dito


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

da bekommeich aber von deinem Scythe den lüffi xD


----------



## Elzoco (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

ne der ist frisch lackiert^^

kann sein ,das ich morgen nachmittag nicht direkt @home bin also ruf dann mal an.


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

wo bist du denn ? und ich weiß ja acuh nicht ob der ram da ist aber ich hoffe . ^^


----------



## Elzoco (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

evtl geld für die wakü verdienen^^


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

bei deinem onkel ? muss ich da dann hin ?


----------



## Elzoco (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

ka erstmal fragen^^ naja handy hab ich dann dabei


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

hmm mal schaun ob mein dad da ist das ich kommen kann ^^


----------



## TheReal1604 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

Könnt ihr das Private nicht per PN klären? Wär Tollig!


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

ok  sorry


----------



## Elzoco (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*



TheReal1604 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr das Private nicht per PN klären? Wär Tollig!



Jetzt ist eh schon alles abgemacht


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

habe nochma geschaut was haltet ihr vom :

Xigmatek Scorpion HDT-S1283 Heatpipe Cooler - 120mm


----------



## Elzoco (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

na siehste den hab ich dir doch mal empfohlen.

reviews:

http://www.silenthardware.de/reviews/cpu/xigmatek_hdt_s_1283/einleitung/index.html

Technic3D Review: Kühlungen: Xigmatek S1283 Red Scorpion CPU-Kühler: Neuauflage! - Seite 1: Einleitung

100. geburtstag^^


----------



## -~-Manu-~- (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Cpu kühler für AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ / 2.8 GHz*

also ich habe micht entschieden , für ... 

Xigmatek Red Scorpion HDT-RS1283 Heatpipe Cooler 120mm

xD  sagt mal bitte ob es auch der richtige ist ich bin der meinung das dieser kühler silent sowie auch leistungstark ist . wenn wer vlt erhrfahrung hat und mir vlt noch tipps etc. zu diesem kühler geben könnte wäre ich natürlich sehr froh . als oschriebt doch ma möchte so gegen ende der woche bestellen  

gruß manu


----------

